# Fishing expo



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Never been to this one. Don't plan on it either. 

Consider yourself FYI'ed.


Chesapeake Fishing and Outdoor Expo

Specializing in Salt & Fresh Water Fishing Tackle

Supplies, boats, and more. Plus a wide variety of other outdoor, sports, & craft vendors. Space for 150 vendor booths, exhibits, and displays. Talk with Charter Boat Captains and other outdoor professionals. 

8:00am - 6:00pm Saturday 19 Jan
8:00am - 4:00pm Sunday 20 Jan

Upper Marlboro, MD @ the Show Place Arena

6 bucks

http://www.chesapeakefishingoutdoorexpo.com/index.htm

.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

This is the one to go to. 


PASADENA SPORTFISHING 

16th ANNUAL 

FLEA MARKET/SHOW

SATURDAY & SUNDAY FEBRUARY 16th, 17th, 2008

8:00 am to 2:00 pm BOTH DAYS 

ADMISSION: $3.00 each day

EARLEIGH HEIGHTS FIRE HALL

161 RITCHIE HWY. (RT.2) - SEVERNA PARK, MD. 21146

http://www.heyfish.com/events/flea_mkt-2008.htm
.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks BB for the heads up. I like the Pasadena one too. Hope there's no snow on the ground in the parking lot this year!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I went to both last year (didn't have anything better to do :redface. The Chesapeake show was a complete waste of time: gear that's too expensive, only half of the booths were occupied, and nothing uber special...there's better knowledge to be had in the lounge and I've probably got more gear in my apartment than most of the vendors  

The Pasadena show's not too bad, but it's crowded. Lots of good deals to be had...just have to look


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I missed the Pasadena show last year but I am hoping to make it this time around . . .how are the door prizes? Anything good like a JDM spinning reel or 1500 yards of braid?


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Shows*

The best one and the only one that I would even consider bored or not is the one in PA. BIGGEST SHOW ON EARTH! Great show, not enough time to go through it all in one day. Where is that show? Harrisburg? Yea I think, good deals on most everything and they got the:beer:


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

I will be at the Pasadena show for sure. Cant miss out on deals...


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*All these fish shows*

Ive been to all these over the years if your not into freshwater and trips stay home.Very little saltwater and all are trying to sell you little trips to lodges and canada fishing trips


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

Pasadena show is geared for the saltwater fisherman and is the bang for your buck. Saturday's are crowded, however if you want to browse and look for the deals Sunday morning is a shoppers paradise. Once the churches let out all bets on the crowd are off! $2 beers and pit beef sandwhiches hot off the pit can't be beat either.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

SevernaParkFishH said:


> Pasadena show is geared for the saltwater fisherman and is the bang for your buck. Saturday's are crowded, however if you want to browse and look for the deals Sunday morning is a shoppers paradise. Once the churches let out all bets on the crowd are off! $2 beers and pit beef sandwhiches hot off the pit can't be beat either.


U forgot, oysters!!!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

I enjoyed the Pasadena one as well. We got some nice deals on cannon ball sinkers there as well as some home decorations.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Another great show...*

...is the Sykesville Volunteer Fire Department's fishing flea market. I've gotten lots of GREAT deals there in prior years. I've emailed them to see if they're having it this year, and I will post any info as I get it.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Since I don't live that far from either I will probably go to both,


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Hey severnapark*

when is the pasadena one?I didnt go last year but two years ago all they had was fresh


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Here's the date...*



Gnatman said:


> ...is the Sykesville Volunteer Fire Department's fishing flea market. I've gotten lots of GREAT deals there in prior years. I've emailed them to see if they're having it this year, and I will post any info as I get it.


...of the Sykesville Volunteer Fire Department fisherman's flea market.

Feb. 23

I did not get the cost of admission, but in the past it has been 2 or 3 bucks.

Like I've already mentioned, lots of good deals here, although surf tackle is minimal.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Here's a few more for ya.


January 25 - 27 East Coast Commercial Fishermen's & Aquaculture Trade Expo Ocean City Convention Center, Ocean City, MD 

January 26 - 27 14th Annual Fishing Show & Flea Market Monaghan Twp. VFD, 245 W. Siddonsburg Rd., Dillsburg, PA 717-796-9533 

Rosedale Vol. Fire Co. Fishermen's Flea Market Rosedale Vol. Fire Co., 8037 Phila. Rd., Rosedale, MD 410-866-2598 

February 2-10 Eastern Sports & Outdoor Show State Farm Complex, Harrisburg, PA 800-732-2914 

February 9 Fisherman's Flea Market Tri-State Marine, Rt. 256, Deale, MD 301-261-5220 

February 14-17 18th Annual Richmond Boat Show Richmond Raceway Complex, Richmond, VA 

February 15- 17 24th Annual Ocean City Seaside Boat Show Ocean City Convention Center, Ocean City, MD 

February 16-17 Pasadena Sportfishing Group's 14th Annual Fishing & Boating Flea Market/Show Earleigh Heights Fire Hall, Rt. 2 & Magothy Bridge Rd., Severna Park, MD 410-439-3474 

February 14-18 46th Annual Washington Boat Show Washington Convention Center 

February 23 19th Annual Fisherman's Flea Market Sykesville Fire Hall 410-442-2323 

February 29 -March 2 AMSA Sportsmen's Expo Wicomico Youth & Civic Center, Salisbury, MD 410-742-2871 

March 7-9 11th Annual National Capital Boat Show Dulles Expo Center, 
Chantilly, VA 

March 15-16 Fishing Flea Market, MSSA Essex Chapter Commodore Hall, 1909 Old Eastern Ave., Essex 410-686-2348 

March 29-30 Fishing Flea Market, MSSA So. MD Chapter Solomons Fire Hall, Rt. 2/4, Solomons, MD 301-752-3623
.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Pretty darn...*



BubbaBlue said:


> Here's a few more for ya.
> 
> 
> January 25 - 27 East Coast Commercial Fishermen's & Aquaculture Trade Expo Ocean City Convention Center, Ocean City, MD
> ...


...comprehensive BB.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Anybody have ideas on which of the ones BB listed are the better ones?


----------

